# ROFL Lance Armstrong and LiveClean Devil



## iliveonnitro

Look at the other riders in the background laughing. Doesn't matter if Lance doped or not, that dude had it coming.


----------



## Old_school_nik

*this is gonna get moved - but it's awesome anyway! Thanks!*

Anyone have more info on the guy? Does he have a website? Sponsors like "Didi"... I can't believe nobody is reporting that LA (was that him?) grabbed him bu the lapels!!! LOl!

He's got balls I'll give him that. I bet he "disappears" .


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

I wouldn't have had nearly as much restraint as LA. 

That guy _needs_ to disappear.


----------



## saird

I'd rather be considered 'doped up' than be a horrible fat blob of a nobody, I'm surprised that pasty fat twit can walk without waddling let alone run. Someone should have atleast squirted their water bottle over *it*


----------



## Stepan

There is snow in those pictures, so this must have been stage 4, Merced to Clovis up in the mountains.

But I saw this dude at the end of the stage in Clovis as I was walking back to my car. Wonder how he got there so quick??


----------



## BluRooster

Old_school_nik said:


> Anyone have more info on the guy? Does he have a website? Sponsors like "Didi"... I can't believe nobody is reporting that LA (was that him?) grabbed him.


LA has different helmet than the others, so it definitely looks like him...


----------



## pretender

Dude seems to have gotten, ahem, under Armstrong's skin.


----------



## WAZCO

iliveonnitro said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Wonder why this wasn't on Versus?


----------



## Old_school_nik

*Maybe he's "ironic"?*



saird said:


> I'd rather be considered 'doped up' than be a horrible fat blob of a nobody, I'm surprised that pasty fat twit can walk without waddling let alone run. Someone should have atleast squirted their water bottle over *it*



Maybe he's "ironic" and dopes himself to keep up with the riders so he can get out his "Lance dopes" message? He would need a lot of EPO and transfusions to carry his considerable mass up the hills, but he is sure talking to the right guy!


----------



## zosocane

Look at Andy Schleck in the background, he's cracking up.


----------



## Travis

LA showed a fair amount of restraint. I think he should have put a right on his chin .... if they guy wants to voice his opinion face to face with him he should be prepared for a reply.


----------



## Guest

That guy was running along beside Tyler Hamilton and the rest of the breakaway as well.


----------



## Andrea138

Expressing an opinion = fine

Being a jackass while you do it = lame


----------



## DIRT BOY

Funny as hell! Thanks for my new avatar!


----------



## Wookiebiker

Looks like "Fat boy carrying a pair of syringes" is a doper himself....A big case of the munchies obviously.

Now that he's done that to Lance, I want to see him go to a football game and confront some of the Pro players...something tells me, not a chance in H*** that's going to happen...LOL.

I guess you pick and chose your battles...in this case he will belittle those that weigh 1/4 what he weighs.

In the end...pretty funny crashing into a snow bank


----------



## DIRT BOY

Utah CragHopper said:


> This guy should sue Armstrong for assault. He should then use the money to either follow Armstrong to other races or he should manufacture a bunch of these devil costumes and give them away to people willing to use them at various races.


No way he is even going to get close to an assault charge. It can EASILY be said and maybe it was self-defense. He was going to knock Lance over. LA defend himself.

WE ALL know you have a anti-LA agenda. But that's fine.


----------



## thechriswebb

In the last picture it looks like the guy enjoyed it.


----------



## teoteoteo




----------



## teoteoteo

Utah CragHopper said:


> Then Armstrong can explain in depositions and in court, if it gets there before settlement, why he did not knock down others who were also running beside him. Combined with the fact that Armstrong has a history of trying to harm those who speak out against doping, and it's time for that devil to cash in. Ka ching!



You sound pretty sue happy, maybe you can contact Lionel Hutz or Jackie Chiles and join the lawsuit, perhaps LA's bullying ways have caused some new pioneering aspect of law like bystander trauma...


----------



## davidka

Ha ha! Too funny. Lance looks pretty well practiced at knocking guys down from his bike, didn't even drift off of his line. lol


----------



## bikef00l

What Lance did was pretty stupid. He just legitimized a fan knocking him over.


----------



## WAZCO

teoteoteoQUOTE said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## zosocane

Thanks for sharing that video! Nice to see someone caught it. Maybe I should renew with cycling.tv . . .


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Ha! Great vid. Loved the commentator's reaction.


----------



## Henry Porter

I think it's pretty disappointing that people think it's okay to silence someone's opinion with violence.


----------



## lookrider

Lance is a jerk. Not for pushing the guy though. The guy shouldn't have got in his face and he's been threatened before.

The guy with the syringe is a fool.

The commentators are imbeciles and weak.

I had a lot of respect for the guy in MS after Katrina who told Cheney to go eff himself, twice. That means something.

Hecklers at sporting events are jacka$$es.


----------



## Farmer Tan

Pushing a grown man into a snowbank isn't even close to being violence. 

Obviously this fool wanted attention. So he got it.

Dust yourself off and move on.


----------



## Old_school_nik

*I hoep this means...*

I hope this means they aren't gonna push that big Super-hero-tights-afro guy into the snow next - he rocks


----------



## cheddarlove

That is by far the best Lance photo I have ever seen. Action filled and slick. He didn't even flinch!! Grahm Watson must be kicking himself for missing that!!


----------



## bigpinkt

It is a battle of the Douchebags


----------



## Henry Porter

Farmer Tan said:


> Pushing a grown man into a snowbank isn't even close to being violence.
> 
> Obviously this fool wanted attention. So he got it.
> 
> Dust yourself off and move on.




Main Entry:
vi·o·lence Listen to the pronunciation of violence
Pronunciation:
\ˈvī-lən(t)s, ˈvī-ə-\ 
Function:
noun 
Date:
14th century

1 a: *exertion of physical force so as to injure or abuse *(as in warfare effecting illegal entry into a house) b: an instance of violent treatment or procedure2: injury by or as if by distortion, infringement, or profanation : outrage3 a: intense, turbulent, or furious and often destructive action or force <the violence of the storm> b: vehement feeling or expression : fervor ; also : an instance of such action or feeling c: a clashing or jarring quality : discordance4: undue alteration (as of wording or sense in editing a text)


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/violence


----------



## dead flag blues

How did Lance know the fat guy was going to knock him over?



DIRT BOY said:


> No way he is even going to get close to an assault charge. It can EASILY be said and maybe it was self-defense. He was going to knock Lance over. LA defend himself.
> 
> WE ALL know you have a anti-LA agenda. But that's fine.


----------



## rogger

bigpinkt said:


> It is a battle of the Douchebags


Best comment so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## ultimobici

dead flag blues said:


> How did Lance know the fat guy was going to knock him over?


He looks French?:wink:


----------



## loubnc

dead flag blues said:


> How did Lance know the fat guy was going to knock him over?


We all know why he pushed the guy. He was pissed at the "message" the guy was trying (utter FAIL) to send. But, come now, would you not shove someone out of the way who was getting too close and could potentially cause a massive pileup. If you didn't know his intents, "err on the side of caution" as they say. I'm sure I would.

Of course, I'd probably turn around, get off the bike, kick him a few times, and then do the Nelson HA-HA! laugh (Simpsons) as well.


----------



## wannabe pro

To the ACLU sue type " OMG Lance put his hands on a fat guy" crowd.

Why dont you defend Lance, it looks to be a clear case of defamation of character 

In law, defamation (also called calumny, libel, slander, and vilification) is the communication of a statement that makes a false claim, expressly stated or implied to be factual, that may give an individual, business, product, group, government or nation a negative image. Slander refers to a malicious, false and defamatory spoken statement or report, while libel refers to any other form of communication such as written words or images. Most jurisdictions allow legal actions, civil and/or criminal, to deter various kinds of defamation and retaliate against groundless criticism. Related to defamation is public disclosure of private facts, which arises where one person reveals information that is not of public concern, and the release of which would offend a reasonable person. Or an untruthful oath.[1] "Unlike [with] libel, truth is not a defense for invasion of privacy."[2]

I would rather just see them Fight UFC style


----------



## rogger

"Defamation of character"? You've got to be farking kidding me, Pharmstrong doesn't need a fat, syringe toting tool to do that for him, he is quite capable of doing that to himself.


----------



## Dr_John

> I hope this means they aren't gonna push that big Super-hero-tights-afro guy into the snow next - he rocks


I really like this photo of him. The big grin by the Rock Racing team member (best I can tell) is great. He's well out of the way of the cyclists.


----------



## Old_school_nik

*Maybe we need a poll: Biggest imbecile fan mascot*

Tights-super-hero-afro guy
Yellow "Live Clean" devil
(The Veteran) Texas Long Horn football helmet guy
Borat (made an appearance in the 2007 TDF)


Will I get flamed if I pose the question as "vote for Biggest imbecile fan mascot"? 

Maybe I'll list an option "E" as "I think they are all Imbeciles"


----------



## Dwayne Barry

bigpinkt said:


> It is a battle of the Douchebags


And the second time in a week that Armstrong comes out looking like less of a douchebag only because he was out-douchbagged


----------



## PlatyPius

I just love how everyone here has been so welcoming and non-judgemental about someone who doesn't fit the "cyclist" stereotype. It makes me glad to know that I could expect comments about how fat I am and such were I to ever ride in your area....


----------



## dead flag blues

It's ok. Just as long as you're not fat _and_ think bad thoughts about LA, you won't get pushed out of this forum.



PlatyPius said:


> I just love how everyone here has been so welcoming and non-judgemental about someone who doesn't fit the "cyclist" stereotype. It makes me glad to know that I could expect comments about how fat I am and such were I to ever ride in your area....


----------



## PlatyPius

dead flag blues said:


> It's ok. Just as long as you're not fat _and_ think bad thoughts about LA, you won't get pushed out of this forum.


Lance is a tool.
He can ride, yeah. But he's still a tool.
I fully expect him to see some hot 16 year old at the Tour and drop out so he can shack up with her for a while, then dump her when she doesn't excite him any longer. Or when she gets sick....


----------



## Old_school_nik

*++!*



dead flag blues said:


> It's ok. Just as long as you're not fat _and_ think bad thoughts about LA, you won't get pushed out of this forum.


12233455


----------



## Old_school_nik

*++!*



dead flag blues said:


> It's ok. Just as long as you're not fat _and_ think bad thoughts about LA, you won't get pushed out of this forum.


12233455


----------



## TWB8s

I was under the impression Lance knew how to properly dispose of needles.


----------



## orblivious

i saw this happen live on the ToC website. the peleton was climbing and turning to the right, and was using the whole road, including the shoulder which only this spectator was using. he was in there way, and deserved it. i thought it was awesome. thanks for the pics now i can show my wife, she's sorry she missed it.


----------



## orblivious

double post.


----------



## pedalruns

Photos of LA being himself: http://drunkcyclist.com/2009/02/20/caption-this-54/


What a bully lance is..... Riders get thrown out of races for doing this(of course not lance)..... it isn't like this is new or anything of idoits running along side a peloton... and now he pushes one to the ground? The pressure must be getting to him, lol... and not to mention... he just put a target on his back for future races, just wait till he gets back to european soil and to the fans that really 'love' him... Lance is the idiot for reacting like this... imo.


----------



## wannabe pro

I dont believe Lance is worried about some folks from europe, lol. I lived there for four years-lots of sheep.. The bottom line-guy was flying LA's colors, riding way to close to him and everone else, add snow and things could get ugly. 

I do believe in being a Lion when attacked and his foundation and him clearly came under attack!


----------



## Dwayne Barry

pedalruns said:


> Photos of LA being himself: http://drunkcyclist.com/2009/02/20/caption-this-54/
> 
> 
> What a bully lance is..... Riders get thrown out of races for doing this(of course not lance)..... it isn't like this is new or anything of idoits running along side a peloton... and now he pushes one to the ground? The pressure must be getting to him, lol... and not to mention... he just put a target on his back for future races, just wait till he gets back to european soil and to the fans that really 'love' him... Lance is the idiot for reacting like this... imo.


I like how the fanboys are running to his defence as if this douchebag was doing anything 100's of other idiots weren't doing during the stage. Simple fact is Armstrong wasn't protecting himself, he shoved the guy because he was throwing the doping problem up in his face. So Armstrong got annoyed and shoved him. End of story.


----------



## mohair_chair

Dwayne Barry said:


> I like how the fanboys are running to his defence as if this douchebag was doing anything 100's of other idiots weren't doing during the stage. Simple fact is Armstrong wasn't protecting himself, he shoved the guy because he was throwing the doping problem up in his face. So Armstrong got annoyed and shoved him. End of story.


Someone in Columbia jersey, probably Michael Rogers, took a swing at a spectator at the top of Palomar. There were a couple of guys, but one guy totally tripped and took himself down. One of the others kept going and finally Rogers took a very obvious swing. I watched it a couple of times to make sure. The guy wasn't necessarily in the way--he was just annoying. But he was asking for it, just like most of the idiots who run alongside the riders. I applaud Rogers. And Lance.


----------



## bigpinkt

mohair_chair said:


> Someone in Columbia jersey, probably Michael Rogers, took a swing at a spectator at the top of Palomar. There were a couple of guys, but one guy totally tripped and took himself down. One of the others kept going and finally Rogers took a very obvious swing. I watched it a couple of times to make sure. The guy wasn't necessarily in the way--he was just annoying. But he was asking for it, just like most of the idiots who run alongside the riders. I applaud Rogers. And Lance.


They guy that Rodgers hit had just ran into another spectator, who had fallen down trying to chase the group. They were entering the most crowded part of the climb with idiots everywhere. The LiveClean guy was by himself and not a hazard. Armstrong took a shot at him because of his message, not because he was impeding his progress.


----------



## rogger

wannabe pro said:


> I dont believe Lance is worried about some folks from europe, lol. I lived there for four years-lots of sheep.. The bottom line-guy was flying LA's colors, riding way to close to him and everone else, add snow and things could get ugly.
> 
> I do believe in being a Lion when attacked and his foundation and him clearly came under attack!


Then Pharmstrong is a pu$$y for not daring to go anywhere without his beefy bodyguards and having armed policiers following him up Alpe d' Huez during that ITT. Just sayin'.


----------



## mohair_chair

bigpinkt said:


> They guy that Rodgers hit had just ran into another spectator, who had fallen down trying to chase the group. They were entering the most crowded part of the climb with idiots everywhere. The LiveClean guy was by himself and not a hazard. Armstrong took a shot at him because of his message, not because he was impeding his progress.


I watched it several times. The spectator that tripped was behind the guy who Rogers hit. Tripping guy ran into another stationary spectator, hooked his leg and spun around. Apparently Andy Schleck also gave someone a shove at the same spot. It was funny to watch these idiots get what they deserve. I've been a spectator at plenty of races, and I've never understood the need to run next to riders and potentially take them down. For my money, if you are running close enough to get hit or pushed by a rider, you probably should be. Even if you have a costume and some muddled message.


----------



## Argentius

*Didn't see the vid...*

But the photo sequence is hillarious. Nice imagery.

Regardless of the doping thing, I have to think the guy was too close to be safe -- I mean, that guy weighed a lot. Any time you grab some random guy while riding, you're risking getting put down yourself. You have no idea what he's going to do.

Unless he was so dang angry he didn't notice the risk!


----------



## bigpinkt

mohair_chair said:


> I watched it several times. The spectator that tripped was behind the guy who Rogers hit. Tripping guy ran into another stationary spectator, hooked his leg and spun around. Apparently Andy Schleck also gave someone a shove at the same spot. It was funny to watch these idiots get what they deserve. I've been a spectator at plenty of races, and I've never understood the need to run next to riders and potentially take them down. For my money, if you are running close enough to get hit or pushed by a rider, you probably should be. Even if you have a costume and some muddled message.


I just watched it 5 minutes ago as I was on the mountain all day. 

Some dork (dork #1) was running in front of the guy Rodgers tagged (Dork #2). #1 runs into a spectator, bounces into #2, who shoves him to the ground. Rodgers then takes his shot.....then some douchebag dressed like Right Said Fred runs in front of all of them. 

The whole thing is pathetic. They need to do what they do at the Tour, put Motos on each side and run over some feet. Can't wait to see some Speedo clad dude get run over. Road rash and tail pipe burns will make them wise up quick.


----------



## lookrider

I can see the riders getting pi$sed off. It's cold, they're tired, their blood sugar might be a little low, so they're irritable, then you have some oblivious fool getting in the way. And it's not like riders haven't been taken down before by spectators.

The Guerini thing was absurd, it was good that he won after he had that jerk doing a "dance" in front of him and taking him down. 

Everyone has experienced that "dancing" thing in crowded places and yet these jerks have to get in front of these guys where there is a good chance of a collision.


----------



## parity

I am not fan of Lance. But the guy was too close to be pulling his stunt. In the first pic they are practically elbow to elbow. So while I may agree with the yellow devil's message (Live Clean), I can't condone his actions as it could have caused a pile up. And Lance giving him a shove I am sure was partly the guy was too close and he didn't like the insinuation. So I don't think Lance was out of line. There was way too many people running way too close to the riders. While I think Lance is a doper I think he deserve some respect as a human being and shouldn't have his and other riders safety jeopardized because some guy wants his 3 seconds of YouTube fame.


----------



## smbrum

what happened to this pics of the devil??? I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## JSR

When I saw this real-time on the Tour Tracker coverage, I just thought the guy biffed as the peleton and he were vying for too little space near the snow bank. That he got biffed by a rider is funny - he's a putz.

That he got biffed by Lance brings with it a bunch of other stuff, as this thread has already demonstrated.

JSR


----------



## Nimitz

bigpinkt said:


> They guy that Rodgers hit had just ran into another spectator, who had fallen down trying to chase the group. They were entering the most crowded part of the climb with idiots everywhere. The LiveClean guy was by himself and not a hazard. Armstrong took a shot at him because of his message, not because he was impeding his progress.


and this is your OPINION while watching on TV, you (nor I) have ever had people running up along us while climbing, getting in the way, I'm with others who are surprised riders don't strike the stupid fans more.

there is nothing wrong by being a fanatic but when you interfere with the race then whatever happens to you well its deserved.

if you look ahead the snow bank juts out in the road and where does the guy go? oh he'll go right into the middle of the Peloton climbing...:mad2: 

do this in any other sport and you'd be arrested on the spot.

Chad


----------



## il sogno

Not a Lance fan but those pics are ROTF funny! :lol:


----------



## Ride-Fly

this is Hilarious!!! I'm neither a fan or hater of LA, but I sure as **** can't stand obnoxious fans! He got a little love nudge and tripped over his own fat feet- endo story!


----------



## bigpinkt

Nimitz said:


> and this is your OPINION while watching on TV, you (nor I) have ever had people running up along us while climbing, getting in the way, I'm with others who are surprised riders don't strike the stupid fans more.
> 
> there is nothing wrong by being a fanatic but when you interfere with the race then whatever happens to you well its deserved.
> 
> if you look ahead the snow bank juts out in the road and where does the guy go? oh he'll go right into the middle of the Peloton climbing...:mad2:
> 
> do this in any other sport and you'd be arrested on the spot.
> 
> Chad


Yes, I have raced in and amongst crowds, cars, and motos much closer then the single fat guy in a goofy costume. I have come MUCH closer then the 1-2 feet Armstrong had and was fine. You may get spooked when some Harry legged Fred passes you saying "on your left!" in a century ride but none of the guys in the race saw him as being in way.

I am not saying that there are not lots of stupid fans, there are tons of them. The Live Clean guy is a douche.....But Lance took him out because of his message not because he was in the way. . Armstrong had plenty of room to get by and if you watch the video you will see Armstrong was 3rd wheel with plenty of room to move over to the left.


----------



## mohair_chair

bigpinkt said:


> Yes, I have raced in and amongst crowds, cars, and motos much closer then the single fat guy in a goofy costume. I have come MUCH closer that the 1-2 feet Armstrong had and was fine. You may get spooked when some Harry legged Fred passes you saying "on your left!" in a century ride but none of the guys in the race saw him as being in way.
> 
> I am not saying that there are not lots of stupid fans, there are tons of them. The Live Clean guy is a douche.....But Lance took him out because of his message not because he was in the way. . Armstrong had plenty of room to get by and if you watch the video you will see Armstrong was 3rd wheel with plenty of room to move over to the left.


Right. When you were racing, I doubt anyone sought you out to run alongside and purposely become your personal annoyance over several days of racing. Your experience is not comparable.


----------



## tron

I dont know if anyone else caught it but going up Palomar some other guy was running next to to the group and he knocked another runner over and kept running and someone from High Road back hand punched him in the face. I kept rewinding it on Tivo, it was pretty funny.


----------



## bigpinkt

mohair_chair said:


> Right. When you were racing, I doubt anyone sought you out to run alongside and purposely become your personal annoyance over several days of racing. Your experience is not comparable.


It is if the discussion is about space. Watch the video. Not only does Armstrong have plenty of space on his left but he moves toward the fat dude in order to push him. Lance pushed him because he was annoyed at his message. It was Douchebag on Douchebag violence at it's worst.


----------



## mohair_chair

bigpinkt said:


> It does if the discussion is about space. Watch the video. Not only does Armstrong have plenty of space on his left but he moves toward the fat dude in order to push him.


I give Armstrong the benefit of the doubt on this one. Everyone wants to run next to Lance. It happens all through the race. I saw that syringe guy on at least one previous stage, maybe two. It's entirely possible that he was a lot more in Lance's face on those occasions, and this time Lance didn't want to deal with it and made a preemptive strike. Maybe someone can ask Lance about it. From what I've seen, the guy deserved it. More guys deserve it than ever get it. This guy pushed his luck.


----------



## bigpinkt

mohair_chair said:


> Everyone wants to run next to Lance. It happens all through the race.


The only one that gets pushed into the snow is the guy with the syringes.


----------



## mohair_chair

bigpinkt said:


> The only one that gets pushed into the snow is the guy with the syringes.


Better him than any rider in the race.


----------



## bigpinkt

The willingness of Armstrong's fans to excuse his ability to be a jackass is impressive....he was protecting the peloton, just like when he chased down Simeoni and told Bassons to drop out. 

If you can't avoid a fat dude on an empty road while climbing at 15 mph you should not be a pro.


----------



## mohair_chair

bigpinkt said:


> The willingness of Armstrong's fans to excuse his ability to be a jackass is impressive....he was protecting the peloton, just like when he chased down Simeoni and told Bassons to drop out.
> 
> If you can't avoid a fat dude on an empty road while climbing at 15 mph you should not be a pro.


To draw concrete conclusions from a photograph is delusional. I don't pretend to know what went on there, but somehow you do? Pure unadulterated delusion, driven by your pathological need to find fault with anything Armstrong does.


----------



## bigpinkt

mohair_chair said:


> To draw concrete conclusions from a photograph is delusional. I don't pretend to know what went on there, but somehow you do? Pure unadulterated delusion, driven by your pathological need to find fault with anything Armstrong does.


I drew my conclusion from the video, not the pictures.


----------



## Nimitz

bigpinkt said:


> Yes, I have raced in and amongst crowds, cars, and motos much closer then the single fat guy in a goofy costume. I have come MUCH closer then the 1-2 feet Armstrong had and was fine. You may get spooked when some Harry legged Fred passes you saying "on your left!" in a century ride but none of the guys in the race saw him as being in way.
> 
> I am not saying that there are not lots of stupid fans, there are tons of them. The Live Clean guy is a douche.....But Lance took him out because of his message not because he was in the way. . Armstrong had plenty of room to get by and if you watch the video you will see Armstrong was 3rd wheel with plenty of room to move over to the left.


missing the point, why should the athlete have to move at all? so your telling me you've raced with crazed fans running in front of you while you power up a climb? do tell me in what races.

this has nothing to do with me or my riding either:thumbsup: 

this is about fans interfering with the RACE the cyclists should never HAVE to move even if they can...

Chad


----------



## Nimitz

tron said:


> I dont know if anyone else caught it but going up Palomar some other guy was running next to to the group and he knocked another runner over and kept running and someone from High Road back hand punched him in the face. I kept rewinding it on Tivo, it was pretty funny.


it was Michael Rogers from high road good on him for taking that guy out too as the bozo's in front of him nearly wiped out the peloton when they fell in the road.

Chad


----------



## den bakker

mohair_chair said:


> To draw concrete conclusions from a photograph is delusional. I don't pretend to know what went on there, but somehow you do? Pure unadulterated delusion, driven by your pathological need to find fault with anything Armstrong does.


"But he was asking for it, just like most of the idiots who run alongside the riders. I applaud Rogers. And Lance."
So you applaud people when you don't know what was going on?


----------



## bigpinkt

Nimitz said:


> missing the point, why should the athlete have to move at all? so your telling me you've raced with crazed fans running in front of you while you power up a climb? do tell me in what races.
> 
> this has nothing to do with me or my riding either:thumbsup:
> 
> this is about fans interfering with the RACE the cyclists should never HAVE to move even if they can...
> 
> Chad


I lived and raced in Europe for 6 years. I still remember vividly the first time I was in a race with cameras, motos, and barriers at the finish. I was 17 (I think). I was so damn excited, still excites me 25 years later. 

I agree that fans should not interfere with the race. It was embarrassing to see all the freaks out there the past week.But the fat dude with the syringes was not interfering with the race. He was pushed into the snow because of his message, not his placement.


----------



## mohair_chair

den bakker said:


> "But he was asking for it, just like most of the idiots who run alongside the riders. I applaud Rogers. And Lance."
> So you applaud people when you don't know what was going on?


I don't know what went on. I know what I saw from the pictures and the video. But as I also said, I give Lance and Rogers the benefit of the doubt. To push or hit a spectator is pretty rare, even more rare for a super high profile, image conscious guy like Lance who knows there are dozens of cameras on him at all times. So when it happens, I'm going to assume there was a good reason for it.


----------



## mohair_chair

bigpinkt said:


> But the fat dude with the syringes was not interfering with the race. He was pushed into the snow because of his message, not his placement.


Based on what? How do you draw that conclusion?


----------



## bigpinkt

mohair_chair said:


> Based on what? How do you draw that conclusion?


The video. He had plenty of room to move to the left if he needed to. He moved toward the fat dude, not away from him. 



mohair_chair said:


> a super high profile, image conscious guy like Lance who knows there are dozens of cameras on him at all times. So when it happens, I'm going to assume there was a good reason for it.


Lance has shown many times that he is more then willing to be a jackass as his followers will never question it. Chasing down Simeoni, having press conferences for non existent testing programs...shoving a guy who questions the myth into the snow is par for the course.


----------



## mohair_chair

bigpinkt said:


> The video. He had plenty of room to move to the left if he needed to. He moved toward the fat dude, not away from him.
> 
> 
> 
> Lance has shown many times that he is more then willing to be a jackass as his followers will never question it. Chasing down Simeoni, having press conferences for non existent testing programs...shoving a guy who questions the myth into the snow is par for the course.


Like I said earlier, the fat guy has appeared on several stages pulling the same stunts. Tell me what went on then. Was he harassing Lance? Coming too close? If this guy was messing with Lance previously, Lance is totally be justified in taking him down before he gets another shot.

Chasing down Simeoni was a personal vendetta between two racers who knew each other and had history. I don't see what relevance that has to a stranger harassing Lance during a race. You keep throwing these out like they mean something. They don't. Lance doesn't have a history of pushing spectators, and he has ridden in plenty of races where spectators were dishing out the insults. All the people calling him "doper" as he rode up Ventoux? How many did he push? The people who get in his face, like the picture below? How many has he pushed. If anything, he has shown great restraint. So when he pushes someone, I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt and saying the guy deserved it. 

Feel free to throw back something irrelevant and meaningless from Lance's past.


----------



## bigpinkt

mohair_chair said:


> Like I said earlier, the fat guy has appeared on several stages pulling the same stunts. Tell me what went on then. Was he harassing Lance? Coming too close? If this guy was messing with Lance previously, Lance is totally be justified in taking him down before he gets another shot.


It appears we agree, Lance took him down because he was harassing him, not because he was impeding him.



mohair_chair said:


> Chasing down Simeoni was a personal vendetta between two racers who knew each other and had history. I don't see what relevance that has to a stranger harassing Lance during a race. You keep throwing these out like they mean something. They don't.


You may want to re-read my post. You wrote that Lance was high profile and media conscious and this would preclude him from doing something like shoving a heckler. Lance has behaved like a jackass in public and in private many times, he knows his fans like you will stand up for him no matter what he does. You have proved him right many times.


----------



## yellodevil

WOW! I know the camera adds a few pounds but...I am being compared to Rosie and Farley now. SHEESH!! I know I am overweight, but 225 Lbs. at 6'1" is not that bad...

-D


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Good grief you people are still arguing about this?

Geez. Just call it an agree to disagree and _let it go._ :thumbsup:


----------



## mohair_chair

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Good grief you people are still arguing about this?
> 
> Geez. Just call it an agree to disagree and _let it go._ :thumbsup:


Got to keep up the post count.


----------



## Old_school_nik

*Yellow...*

Hi YellowDevil, Tried to send you an IM on here but you have your account set up not to receive them.

I posted on the message board "Chris Jones’ Diary - Tour of California Stage 4" about posts in support of you here. If you are interested in a quick interview for another cycling site adjust your settings and send me an IM on this system. PS- people don't receive your email address when they IM you here.

Nik


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

mohair_chair said:


> Got to keep up the post count.



Ha!  By my estimation I think you have even Roebuck beat.


----------



## yellodevil

hey Nik, dont have IM sorry...just email and the blogs...what do you want to know?


----------



## HikenBike

mohair_chair said:


> Based on what? How do you draw that conclusion?


Common Sense.

The spectator was mocking Livestrong and accusing LA of doping. It so happens that LA is the one guy out of the entire peleton to push him. I don't think that it was a coincidence.

Lance is a bully to anyone who speaks out against doping in cycling. Why? Because he is the biggest doper out of all of them. He'll even push a spectator into the snow.

What is more dangerous? Having a guy run along closely the peleton, or a guy flailing around in the snow near the peleton?


----------



## bigpinkt

yellodevil said:


> WOW! I know the camera adds a few pounds but...I am being compared to Rosie and Farley now. SHEESH!! I know I am overweight, but 225 Lbs. at 6'1" is not that bad...
> 
> -D


Yello. I have one question for you. Do you love cancer?


----------



## pretender

Embrocation Magazine calls it perfectly:
http://embrocation.blogspot.com/2009/02/037-humor-lesson.html

The big irony is how much publicity Lance gave this guy. AFAIK he would have been a minor blip among the rest of the attention-starved yahoos, were it not for this incident.

Yellow Devil gets a thumb's up, but unfortunately he will only encourage less ballsy, less clever imitators.


----------



## Old_school_nik

*Pretender" You are spot on!*



pretender said:


> Embrocation Magazine calls it perfectly:
> http://embrocation.blogspot.com/2009/02/037-humor-lesson.html
> 
> The big irony is how much publicity Lance gave this guy. AFAIK he would have been a minor blip among the rest of the attention-starved yahoos, were it not for this incident.
> 
> Yellow Devil gets a thumb's up, but unfortunately he will only encourage less ballsy, less clever imitators.


You nailed it but unless they somehow criticize LA or Astana or whatever the next less clever, more annoying guy, won't get the massive publicity as Yellow devil because he won't get pushed on a climb by the Boss.

Yellow devil - check you IM on this site.

Nik


----------



## bigpinkt

Yellow, where you on Palomar Sunday? Somebody had a creative use for the Livestrong chalk


----------



## Guest

HikenBike said:


> What is more dangerous? Having a guy run along closely the peleton, or a guy flailing around in the snow near the peleton?



Don't know but I know which one the peloton thought was funnier.


----------



## bikeguy0

I have to say that I was embarrassed by the fans during this tour. Way too many people running too close to the riders. On every climb I was yelling at my TV "get out of the way!!!". It seemed they were too close and running in very precarious places. I am glad Lance pushed him. Somebody needs to do something about these guys that are interfering with the race.


----------



## Nimitz

bikeguy0 said:


> I have to say that I was embarrassed by the fans during this tour. Way too many people running too close to the riders. On every climb I was yelling at my TV "get out of the way!!!". It seemed they were too close and running in very precarious places. I am glad Lance pushed him. Somebody needs to do something about these guys that are interfering with the race.


nothing different then the the TDF fans...hell they touch the riders and pat them on the back, pour water on them, etc.

Chad


----------



## karatemom

Nimitz said:


> nothing different then the the TDF fans...hell they touch the riders and pat them on the back, pour water on them, etc.
> 
> Chad


Yeah, and I've always felt a little bad for the pro cyclists riding through a crowd that can reach out and touch them and there are whakos hopping up and down so they can be on TV. Cycling is the only sport (that I know of) where the athletes are so exposed.


----------



## Slim Again Soon

Some _uber-yahoo_ comes at me with two tubes of caulk on a stick, he's going down!

Gotta admire Armstrong's bike skills -- he took out the doober without even a look.

Yellow Tubby was being an azz, and was getting too close for comfort -- and, oh, yeah, he was rubbing Mr. 7 Tour Victories the wrong way.

Caulk-gunner was asking for it, and he got it in spectacular and hilarious fashion.

We need more of this kinda action in races. Lightens up the dull stretches.


----------



## den bakker

karatemom said:


> Yeah, and I've always felt a little bad for the pro cyclists riding through a crowd that can reach out and touch them and there are whakos hopping up and down so they can be on TV. Cycling is the only sport (that I know of) where the athletes are so exposed.


And that's what gives cycling it's charm. you can ride the same roads, the same stages. You can get the same equipment. You can get up close. 
That's the way it is.


----------



## alexb618

Nimitz said:


> nothing different then the the TDF fans...hell they touch the riders and pat them on the back, pour water on them, etc.
> 
> Chad


and bottles of piss and so on

how i love the french


----------



## bigpinkt

alexb618 said:


> and bottles of piss and so on
> 
> how i love the french


Seldom French. I have been to many Tour stages and if someone is out of control it is most likely an American, Dutch, or Basque.


----------



## bnoojin

bravo


----------



## Bry03cobra

Fans have never got in Lances way 

After watching the vid, looks like the peloton moved out to go around the Bee-girl from the blind melon video. Should Lance have shoved him, no. He should have had Popo do it. Either way, Funny:thumbsup:


----------



## Bry03cobra

Get in the way of the athletes, you get what you deserve


----------



## bikesarethenewblack

HikenBike said:


> Common Sense.
> 
> The spectator was mocking Livestrong and accusing LA of doping. It so happens that LA is the one guy out of the entire peleton to push him. I don't think that it was a coincidence.
> 
> Lance is a bully to anyone who speaks out against doping in cycling. Why? Because he is the biggest doper out of all of them. He'll even push a spectator into the snow.
> 
> What is more dangerous? Having a guy run along closely the peleton, or a guy flailing around in the snow near the peleton?


This is the one of the few true statements on this post. Let's get this straight - Lance shoves a spectator who is running along side and just happens to get too close, and just happens to wear the two very colors Lance is taking ownership of (i.e., yellow and black), and just happens to wear said colors in a mocking tone, and just happens to have a syringe and just happens to mock the whole "live strong" motif.

Yea, Lance had to do it . . . I only wish the dude did it with a olsen twins t-shirt on, carrying a boom box blasting Sheryl Crow and watching a bad daughter of goldie hawn movie (man, what's her name - she both blows and succ$).


----------



## yellodevil

*setting things straight...*

1) I dont love cancer
2) I LOVE cycling
3) only reason for this to blow up..."the push"
4) Lance IS a bully!

-D





Bry03cobra said:


> Get in the way of the athletes, you get what you deserve


----------



## eyebob

*All this doucebag talk...*

reminds me of that Southpark Episode when they dissed John Roberts (of "Crossing Over" fame) calling him the biggest dueche in the universe.

Good stuff.

bt


----------

